# Is this for real?



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Who has tried the little paint roller edger advertised here sometimes? Seriously if its as effective as it looks....

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

This is pretty funny because my mother in law years back challenged me to a painting face off. She bought one of those and wanted to 'race me'. I accepted but never heard back. Found out she had tried it and evidently it did not live up to the hype of the infomercial.

BTW, she just called last night and asked about buying a paint zoom off tv!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

watch the video


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I think about how it would most likely not cover paint all the way to the trim so if you're changing colors, you'd have to go back again with a brush to cut in perfect. Also in corners, same thing. Ceilings wouldn't work, they are mostly popcorn here.

Overall, unless its a maintenance coat and high production, low quality, I don't see it paying off for me.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It would be nice, but when something seems to good to be true..


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

it's all fooey.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Different Strokes said:


> it's all fooey.



solid


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Its all we use. I got 7 of them. I dont even own any brushes. Lol All my spraying is done with the paint zoom.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Bought one from Lowes. Didn't even make it through half the door jam and it went flying through the window. Just wasted 5 bucks and tx in 15 minutes.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 30, 2010)

I love my roller attachment that goes on my grayco sprayer. it works great for walls, and is good for ceilings but is a little harder on the ceilings to use. My friend who used to professionally paint was leary of me even getting it for $75 but i said they do make it and sell it so i am willing to throw my money out the window and test it out. I LOVE THAT THING. ironically so does the guy that was doubting it. He says it makes things go a whole lot faster, then dip and roll.


----------

